# The ONE drawing I completed:



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

(the first 'character/concept' I complete, that is)










and still it needs some adjustments...
but SigH.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

that's not bad actually. could be much worse considering it's the first you completed.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome.
I always struggle to finish a drawing.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Nicely done. All proportions are agreeable according to the style and gender. You're much more accomplished than me. I'm taking a hiatus from drawing for who knows how long. If you ever get drawn to other styles, I suggest picking up a copy of Harold Speed's _The Practice & Science of Drawing_. It's not a 'how to' but more of a 'why' book.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

that's amazing. it looks so professional but original. you should try to finish more.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done!! You definitely have potential. XD

Heck, if this were a little cleaner with better materials (not that it is bad for a drawing!) it would probably pass for a high quality animation cell.


----------

